# New style hood ...



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

What do you think?










.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

As long as you don't get those wheels, it's looking good


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

wheels are hot, not sure about the hood :thumbup:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Funny thing is the wheels don't look too bad when you see the whole car ...










BTW, if you see this guy at the Ring look out ... he's quite fast 

Here's their old style hood


----------

